# Guppy Fry tank



## blzrdphoto (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been breeding guppies for about 4 months now. I have a 20 gal tank for my adults and a 5 gal tank for fry. Sadly all but one adult just died from a particularly bad case of fin rot  RIP. Because of this I am trying everything I can to make sure as many fry grow up to adulthood so I don't have to go buy more. 

I previously had in my 5 gal, rocks, a bubble stone with a 10 gal air pump and a few plastic plants because it looked nice. Of course, I have a small filter that came with the tank.

I just read somewhere that I should keep the tank as basic as I can so that it is easy to clean (since you are supposed to feed them more often).

First question.
It seems a though having the rocks gone would make it easier to clean but it's too early to tell and I wanted a second opinion before I throw them out.

second question.
The bubbles are pretty powerful and they are creating a nice flow throughout the tank but it doesn't appear most of the stuff is even getting sucked up into the filter. Should I leave the bubbles off so all the crap can settle easier?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ill tell you what I do for my bettas and you can go from there as I am not sure guppies are the same?I use a bare bottomed tank,so I can siphon the bottom,and the fry wont get lost in the gravel.I use a sponge filter,set low where theres only one bubble per second(I use a valve to control the flow)Too much aeration can hurt the fry while they are still growing.I feed at least three times a day and sometimes more depending on what I feed and the size of the batch.The filter is really just there for biological filtration,and I add bookoodles of plants,both floating and sinking,for the fry to hide in and to munch goodies off of.To siphon,I have a piece of rigid airline attached to a three foot piece of flexable airline.I siphon into a bucket,white for darker fry tanks(like the blues)and dark for the light fry tanks(whites and reds)This way if any lil buggers get sucked in,I can add them back to thetank.


----------

